# Ministrecke von Gemeinde abgerissen!



## TorqueFrx5.0 (8. Oktober 2012)

Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns diese Jahr im Wald einen kleinen Trail gebaut mit einem Drop, 3 Kicker und ein paar Anlieger. Wir wussten, dass es nicht ganz so legal ist, aber wieso nicht mal probieren? Irgendwann kam dann der "Förstermeister" von dem Waldgebiet und hat mit einer Anzeige gedroht...So leicht gaben wir jedoch nicht auf und ich ging zu ihm nach Hause und Sprach mit ihm, mit dem Ergebnis:Wir können die Strecke stehen lassen.Die Freude war groß und wir hatten unseren Spaß. Doch heut morgen ging ich in die Schule und sah wie ein Unimog und Ein kleiner LKW von der Gemeinde in Richtung Wald fuhren. Sofort dachte ich an die Strecke...aber kann das sein??ein Unimog und en LKW für en kleinen Trail! Also hab ich mir nichts dabei gedacht. Als ich jedoch heute Mittag ein bischen fahren wollte, kam der Schock. Auf dem Weg zum Trail sah ich schon die Unimogspuren! Alles wurde dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. Den Drop haben sie mitgenommen und den Rest abgerissen und sogar die Erde von den Anliegern wieder in die Löcher gemacht

Schon ziemlich lächerlich??????

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## annajo (8. Oktober 2012)

TorqueFrx5.0 schrieb:


> [gelöscht]
> Schon ziemlich lächerlich??????
> [gelöscht]



So ganz lächerlich ist das nicht und seit froh, dass ihr keine weitere Anzeige bekommen habt.

Stell dir mal vor, jeder geht in den Wald und baut dort irgendwelche Parcourts auf. Die MTBler, die Reiter oder auch Bogenschützen und was es sonst noch da gibt.
Wie sieht dann in einem Jahr der Wald aus?

Stell dir vor, ein Fremder baut in deinen (oder deiner Eltern) Vorgarten einem Drop und 3 Kicker. Wie würdest du oder deine Eltern reagieren?

Wald in Deutschhland ist entweder privat, der Gemeinde oder dem Land. Es gibt ein Gesetz, dass der Bevölkerung erlaubt, den Wald zur Erholung zu nutzen, damit ist Betreten, Spazieren und Wandern gemeint und hier im Saarland sind wir in der komfortablen Lage, auch im Wald Fahrrad fahren zu dürfen, unabhängig von Zwei-Meter-Regeln oder sonstigem Unsinn. Und damit das so bleibt, verzichtet doch in Zukunft auf solche ungenehmigten Maßnahmen.

Macht es doch anders: 
Fragt doch einfach bei der Gemeind nach, ob ihr sowas bauen dürft und laßt euch eine Stelle zeigen. Vielleicht findet ihr ein Gemeinde- oder Ortsratsmitglied, das eure Maßnahmen unterstütz. Vielleicht braucht ihr noch weitere Gleichgesinnte, die euren Antrag unterstützen.

Ich will euch sicherlich den Spaß nicht verderben, denn ich liebe das Bergrad fahren im Wald über alles und kann euch auch verstehen.

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (9. Oktober 2012)

hallo, wenn ihr drops und kicker sucht und noch spass am bauen habt, seit ihr in otw am flowtrail richtig aufgehoben.


----------



## dNic (9. Oktober 2012)

Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass der zuständige Förster, mit dem du dich unterhalten hast, mit eurer kleinen Strecke einverstanden war. Die Einebnung der Baulichkeiten kann jedoch auch von anderer Stelle initiiert worden sein. Bei einem Gemeinde- oder Stadtwald haben natürlich auch noch weitere Stellen mitzureden. So z.B. der zuständige Mensch im Rathaus oder der Jagdpächter. Es kann sich auch einfach ein netter Mitbürger über diese "Verunstaltung" seines geliebten Spazierweges im Rathaus beschwert haben. Je nach Zuständigkeit rückt dann eben das Tiefbau-, Grünflächen- oder Forstamt an.
Diese Aufräumaktion würde ich also nicht zwingend dem von der Stadt beauftragten Förster zuschreiben. Die sehen das im allgemeinen oft gar nicht so eng wie die anderen genannten Personen.


----------



## audimaster (12. Oktober 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hallo, wenn ihr drops und kicker sucht und noch spass am bauen habt, seit ihr in otw am flowtrail richtig aufgehoben.


 
und wenn ihr es richtig krachen lassen wollt und keine lust auf ccler habt die euch auf der bahn rumgurken kommt ihr auf den hoxberg

das ist


----------



## TorqueFrx5.0 (12. Oktober 2012)

ja da komm ich am samstag hin, bin aber noch keine 18 und muss immer gefahren werde


----------



## chris84 (12. Oktober 2012)

TorqueFrx5.0 schrieb:


> muss immer gefahren werde


du hast doch 2 Beine und ein Fahrrad?


----------



## TorqueFrx5.0 (21. Oktober 2012)

ich kann aber keine 30km mit einem DH Fahrrad kommen^^


----------



## MeMa (22. Oktober 2012)

TorqueFrx5.0 schrieb:


> ich kann aber keine 30km mit einem DH Fahrrad kommen^^




doch, könntest du. trainingssache 
wo kommst du her?


----------



## Bener (22. Oktober 2012)

Kauf Dir nen Rennrad, mach nen Hänger dran, DH aufn Hänger und los! Da schaffst Du locker 30km!


----------



## chris84 (22. Oktober 2012)

TorqueFrx5.0 schrieb:


> ich kann aber keine 30km mit einem DH Fahrrad kommen^^



Dann solltest du dir mal dringen Gedanken über ein taugliches Rad machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (22. Oktober 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> und wenn ihr es richtig krachen lassen wollt und keine lust auf ccler habt die euch auf der bahn rumgurken kommt ihr auf den hoxberg
> 
> das ist



Immer dieses Kastendenken!!! 

Ich kenn ein paar CCler die auch verdammt gut Freeriden und downhillen können.... 

Also immer locker bleiben


----------



## MezzoM (22. Oktober 2012)

TorqueFrx5.0 schrieb:


> ich kann aber keine 30km mit einem DH Fahrrad kommen^^



na jetzt aber bin mal 1 jahr täglich 19 km mit nem Fulli 7 gang bike uff die schaff gefahren


----------



## audimaster (23. Oktober 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Immer dieses Kastendenken!!!
> 
> Ich kenn ein paar CCler die auch verdammt gut Freeriden und downhillen können....
> 
> Also immer locker bleiben


----------



## doc_snyder (23. Oktober 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Immer dieses Kastendenken!!!
> 
> Ich kenn ein paar CCler die auch verdammt gut Freeriden und downhillen können....
> 
> Also immer locker bleiben



ja klar, mit dem Sattel ganz weit draussen und im aerodynamischen Raketenanzug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich finde das sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## MeMa (23. Oktober 2012)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> Raketenanzug!


----------



## onlyforchicks (23. Oktober 2012)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> ja klar, mit dem Sattel ganz weit draussen und im aerodynamischen Raketenanzug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du  wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich hab auch ne Baggyshort im Schrank liegen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (23. Oktober 2012)

Man kann auch 100km mit nem Fully fahren um zu einer Strecke zu kommen, besser ist es natürlich, wenn die Strecke vor der Haustür liegt. Man spart die Zeit des Anfahrtweges. 

Ich fahre selbst zwar nur XC, habe auch keinen Bock ne ewige Anfahrtsstrecke in Kauf zu nehmen nur um Spass im Wald zu haben.


----------



## Primsbiker (23. Oktober 2012)

chris84 schrieb:


> du hast doch 2 Beine und ein Fahrrad?


 

-----------------

http://www.berg-ab.de/


jedem das seine...........


----------

